# SAGE DB Default and preferred PI settings



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

What are the default and preffered pre infusion pressure and durations used by owners. Also while the default temp is 93 what are others using for best results. Give details of types of beans if it helps with context. Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

Personally, I find that the default is pretty good for darker beans. I usually use 18->36. For dark beans a fairly coarse grind producing in 23-25 secs seems to give reasonable results, so that's were I start. For lighter beans, I still start at a default but occasionally end up at 6 bar with longer preinfusion (sometime entire extraction at 6 bar) in which case overall time can be quite long. That said, I wouldn't like to suggest that my shots are some kind of benchmark.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

earthflattener said:


> Personally, I find that the default is pretty good for darker beans. I usually use 18->36. For dark beans a fairly coarse grind producing in 23-25 secs seems to give reasonable results, so that's were I start. For lighter beans, I still start at a default but occasionally end up at 6 bar with longer preinfusion (sometime entire extraction at 6 bar) in which case overall time can be quite long. That said, I wouldn't like to suggest that my shots are some kind of benchmark.


How long is your preinfusion only not the whole shot. And you can change the pressure of the pi so.was wondering what people had that set to.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

That kind of depends on the bean. For a darker roast, I leave the default (7 secs?). On the other hand, for a light bean, I might do a longer pre-infusion. For example, I've just run a shot of LSOL december. For that, the preinfusion 'percent' was 55%. Then rather than change the preinfusion time on the machine, I just held the start button. It preinfuses until you let go then goes to full pressure, but I held it all the way. Shot was 18->36 in 43 secs using a relatively fine grind (18 on my Niche ... although the exact number doesn't translate of course). A really nice shot as it turns out.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

For Lighter beans 93-94c range works well for me. I have gone as as high as 95c (rarely).
I've not really done anything dark for ages, but have dropped to 92c.

I can't remember what I initially set the pre infusion with I'm guessing it was approx 65 for 10 seconds.

I've been doing lower pressure shots for years which is effectively extending the pre infusion to 70 seconds and this shot works out to be approx 7 bar then gradually drops throughout the shot (if that helps).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hestu (May 3, 2020)

Mid roast (darkwoods coffee sunshine blend)

92C, sometimes 93 if I've just turned the machine on and I'm in a rush.

10s preinfusion, 38s total, 18.5g in to 40g out. Default 55% pump pressure.

I only really drink milk drinks and the occasional macchiato, and this works fantastic

I extended the preinfusion because my puck prep isn't fantastic first thing in the morning, and I was getting some channelling on 7s preinfusion. I also use a slightly deeper basket, which takes longer to fill.


----------

